# Lemon, butter, Shrimp bake



## Choozee

Line baking pan with foil. Cut lemon into slices, put on bottom of pan, drizzle with 1 stick of melted butter. Sprinkle one pack of dried Italian seasoning on raw shrimp and toss. Put the shrimp on the lemon and butter, then put them in the oven and bake at 350 for 10-15 min


----------



## Tyee Dave

Looks awesome. Not to mention relatively quick prep and cooking time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Choozee

That's right! I go for cheap, fast and easy! lol


----------



## SHunter

I will have to buy some shrimp this weekend and try this. It looks and sounds great. Thanks.


----------



## Choozee

I fixed this again last night only I used creole seasoning. Yum!


----------

